# Using 'drain cells' for hardscape support



## Supa Mint (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I've seen several references to the use of 'drainage cells' to support hardscape. Here are a few:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/120-aquascaping/1061873-help-advice-hardscape.html
https://youtu.be/5OqRwjZIzhU
Welcome to Geothrone
http://www.atlantis-america.com/index.php/product-menu/drainage-cells/52mm-flo-cell

I think that it's a great idea, and I would like to purchase something similar for my hardscape. 

Does anyone know where you can purchase these items in the U.S.; or where I can order these online?

Thank you!


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

I describe the usage of these in my journal. I got mine here.


----------



## Supa Mint (Jul 5, 2016)

Axelrodi202 said:


> I describe the usage of these in my journal. I got mine here.


Thank you! Great tank; and journal. Unfortunately the 52mm Flo-Cell product that you used is out of stock until September 17th!! Argh!!

So, they also make a 30mm version (although it appears to be somewhat different), which is in-stock: Atlantis 30mm Flo-Cell - Rainwater Collection and Stormwater Management 

So I ordered that, and will hope for the best. Thanks for you help!


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

The 30mm should be fine if your tank isn't too large. The 52mm is already extremely sturdy.


----------

